# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  real or fake Norditropin Simplexx 15mg cartridges

## diskey

Anyone know if these are real? If there are fakes of this version, how to spot it? Thanks in advance!

----------

